# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Looking for a good hotel in Mestre

## countrytb

I am looking for a hotel in Mestre as all of Venice is sold out. Trying to find something less than 100e a night since we have 6people, we may need 3 rooms. Does anyone know anythkng about Hotel Villa Dori, Hotel Venezia, or the campging village Alba d'oro? or of any other recomendations close to a bus/train so that we may visit Venice?

----------


## shaine

I’d like to recommend Hotel “Tritone in Mestre” which I stayed once in as an alternative to Venice which directly opposite the train station so a convenient base for making trips elsewhere, including Venice.

----------


## mikehussy

Hotal vill Costanza is best in Mestre.

----------


## RoganWills

Mestre consists of many hotels in the city area. I would like to go for Laguna Palace Hotel in Mestrer as it provides the great amenities by considering the requirement of the people. You can find cheap hotels also.

----------


## heuzonanna

Mestre is very nice city where you can get all kind of essential need and entertainment things also. Mestre contain many hotel and villa with various stars. If you are searching though the internet then you can not only many hotel but also get the heavy discount on online booking for hotel.

----------


## florianmayotte

Mestre is the fair place and it has favorable location as well. There are lot of hotels and many of them are cheap and affordable also. It is better to book such kind of hotel in advance.

----------


## bramcleve

Mestre is the nice place and you should visit it. Visitors alway find their kind of hotels within the budget itself. Here are some of the affordable hotels such as hotel paris, hotel plaza, hotel al vivit and so on.

----------


## micrys

Hi..

Please search and read the *TripAdvisor* hotel reviews, it will help you to find the best cheap and budget quality around your needs.. TripAdvisor is the one of the most popular websites for travel, hotels and holiday packages with lot of customers reviews, customer travel, hotel and holiday packages photo's reviews and overview of all your expectation about hotel stay..

Some of websites are also showing the TripAdvisor reviews in their hotels page.. Its a best website to book your hotels and packages.. Find your related *hotels in Kuala Lumpur* to make your stay better..

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Id like to recommend Hotel Tritone in Mestre which I stayed once in as an alternative to Venice which directly opposite the train station so a convenient base for making trips elsewhere, including Venice.

----------

